# Neuer Katalog mit Hard- und Software im S7- und S5-Umfeld



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2005)

Hallo, 

jetzt zur SPS/IPC/DRIVES verfügbar: Der neue Katalog 
01 2006 mit 100 Seiten Hard- und Software für die
 Automatisierungstechnik im S7- und S5-Umfeld.

Sie können Ihren persönlichen Katalog entweder


 auf der SPS-Messe mitnehmen oder 
per Kontaktformular anfordern oder
die PDF-Version downloaden: Katalog 01 2006 und Preisliste 01 2006





Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*Re: Neuer Katalog mit Hard- und Software im S7- und S5-Umfel*



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> auf der SPS-Messe mitnehmen oder



Dein Beitrag enthält einen toten Link.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 November 2005)

Die Messe war am 24.11.05 vorbei und somit wurde die Messeeinladung gelöscht. Wir werden sicher gleich die für den 28.11.2006-30.11.2006 aktivieren  :wink:. Solange bitte einfach die anderen beiden Links verwenden oder über www.deltalogic.de gehen. Danke.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2005)

*Re: Neuer Katalog mit Hard- und Software im S7- und S5-Umfel*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> deltalogic schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Die SPS-Messe ist natürlich vorbei 
aber trotzdem dürfen Sie keinen 404-Fehler bekommen.

Wir haben unsere Webseite etwas umorganisiert und statt 
der Fehlermeldung bekommen Sie jetzt einen Hinweis
auf die Änderung.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

